# new Install no wifi IP



## userxbw (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm not getting an IP. It hooks up to the wifi but 0.0.0.0 I think it was using ifconfig wlan0 


```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```


----------



## cy@ (Oct 15, 2022)

Can you list uname -a and ifconfig wlan0, please.

You don't need create_args_wlan0. The firmware in your NIC will default to the country you purchased the NIC or laptop in.


----------

